# General > Technical Support >  DVD question.

## ecb

I have a DVD of a family event which can be played on a computer (file format is MP4), I would like to give a copy to a relation who has a DVD player but doesn't have a computer. I used the built in Windows 10 software to make the copy,  I thought that I had done it right but I find that the copy that I have made cannot be played on a DVD player.  

If I open up a prerecorded DVD which can be played on a DVD player, in Windows File Explorer, I see two folders one called AUDIO_TS and the other called VIDEO_TS (which has lots of files in it).  

Is there a straightforward way of converting the MP4 file in to a version which can be played on a DVD player, please?

----------


## Alrock

Try ConvertXtoDVD

----------

